# Can you live with an outdoor cat!



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It is 10PM and my male cat is not home. He is usually in by now but he has stayed out more and more and I hardly see him. He loves it outside and was born outside but I won't be able to sleep until he is safe inside. This is torture.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I know Blacky and her habits very well and go to know her before she ever became "ours". I know she never approaches people outside (except me or my father), I know she hardly ever goes far from home, I know she does not pick fights with animals (even if something is on her property, she takes the flight approach), I know she avoids cars like the plague. I also know she usually shows up in my room sometime before 12 am, and will mostly stay inside at night. 

However, I also know with spring and summer she defaults to primarily an outdoor cat. It's just who she is... very independent and more of an outdoor cat than indoor. I think she lived outdoors for a long time before we tamed her. 

The first time we brought her inside she freaked out -- when the door closed she frantically ran around and within a minute had jumped out a broken window we didn't even think she could reach. She was not thankful for being inside, and she only learned to start coming in because we left open a dog door 24/7 that always gave her the option without boxing her in. 

Shutting her indoors makes her pace and complain for hours on end. I'm also not 100% sure she would use a litter box unless she was in the same room as it. When on vacation we shut her inside my bedroom at night and she'll use a litter box no problem (and complain on and off all night about being shut inside), but last October when we shut her in for Halloween she walked around going crazy for several minutes on end... I realised a second before it was too late for my shoes that she really had to go pee! I put her in the litter box downstairs. Why couldn't she have done that on her own? It's right beside her closed door and she sees it every day on her way outside, she know where it is... so yeah, for the sake of not having a cat pee in random places in the house, she's indoor/outdoor.

When we're on vacation I bring her in at night. I do get upset if she doesn't show up when I call her in, I'll stay awake and go out various times in the night. While I trust her and raccoons to interact pretty well together (giving each other space), at night there are a lot of them roaming our property so I'm not pushing my expectations to the limit. Usually she's just out there having a great time when she eventually shows up. One time I went out looking and found her sleeping by the water tower, sound asleep.

The only time I worry is if I haven't seen her for ~8 hours. This rarely happens. Most ofter I see her or know someone in the family that has seen her in that time frame, as she comes in for food. Usually finding her is as easy as calling her or looking out in the front or backyard, or various spots in the house where she may be sleeping...

Worrying over her just wouldn't work long term -- I know how it feels when she hasn't come in when on vacation, and I agree it's torture -- but when she's at home I don't worry at all, I know there's minimal dangers from wildlife in the area and she's a smart cat.

Either embrace it that he's out there likely having a blast and install a cat door for him to come and go, or make your kitty indoor only. There's really only two options.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If he is not fixed this is mating season and you may not see him for days. As you know, the perils of outdoor cats are many and lots of owners never see their cats again. 

Our local Craigslist is full of ads for missing pets and it is heartbreaking to read the owner's pleas for the safe return of their pets. I found a dead cat last week in the gutter and have been searching for someone that might be looking for her - nothing. I don't know what is more heartbreaking; the fact that no one misses her enough to look for her or the fact that she died a tragic and probably painful death.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

No, I could not live with an outdoor cat. I hope your boy is home by now.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww you sound like my mom when I was a teenager hahaha. She is a worrier, so she got really afraid of things happening to me while I was out. 

I don't think I can do the outdoor / indoor thing. I'd worry about my babies too!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, has always been outside and just showed up one day. I provide food and shelter for him if he needs/wants it. He has access to the garage (and his heated house) most of the time (I hook the door open) and an outside house under the porch when he needs it. Sometimes he lays around the garage and yard all day and is gone all night. Sometimes he is gone all day and comes back to stay the night in the garage. If the weather is really bad and he shows up at the end of the day, I lock him in the garage. Snow and cold doesn't bother him. He is a totally independent soul.

I'm an old retired guy so I can put up with his unscheduled lifestyle. Plus he serves as a "guard dog"!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

JungliBillis said:


> Awww you sound like my mom when I was a teenager hahaha. *She is a worrier, so she got really afraid of things happening to me while I was out. *
> 
> I don't think I can do the outdoor / indoor thing. I'd worry about my babies too!


Not just your mom! If you don't have kids, just wait. Any loving parent would worry about their child - furry or otherwise - when they do not return at the expected time. There are just too many dangers out there not to worry.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hoping to hear that he showed up. I know how you feel, my sister has an indoor/outdoor cat, and he has done the same thing to her before. He is now 11 years old....which I think is pretty old for an indoor/outdoor cat, and he has gotten better at coming home at night, but in his younger days, forget it. And he was neutered, but he still liked to hunt at night. He'd be gone for a few days, and and just recently, he came home with bite marks on his stomach, looked like a dog likely got him, but again, he was lucky and he's fine now. I think he's slower now, and I think my sister should not let him out, but they have the same thing....he does not like to use a litter box, they have tried leaving him locked inside while on vacation and he makes messes and he goes crazy. He has gotten sick before, and then gotten better. He has had a life that has been not as cushy as an inside cat, but given who he is and how much he relishes in being outside, and how much he loves rolling in the grass, sunning in her back yard, all those things, she has just let whatever will be, be with him. His name is "Little Dummy", LOL, and before you get mad, there is a funny story to how he got the name. When he was a kitten, he used to get up on her plant shelves in her kitchen, they are part of the wall that almost reaches the ceiling, and he couldn't get down. So they had to keep going up there to get him down, and she would say "come here you little dummy" and that soon became his name. He is a giant orange cat....solid muscle and HUGE, he has to be 15 pounds and not an ounce of flab on this boy....I guess from all his running around. The best gift he ever brought my sister, always in the middle of her oriental rug.....a HUGE dead rabbit  We don't even know how he managed to fit it through the cat door.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

My neighbour uses an electronic cat door, but I don't suppose that's practical if you rent. He needed the electronic one when he woke in the night to find a raccoon on the bed. 

Strays often seem to be able to survive in the open. The first cat I started feeding a, a big ginger I called CatCat, survived for many years in the open. Hey Cat only died because he tried to rescue another cat from a German Shepard. Guy, an abandoned cat seems to have gone missing, but I have reason to believe somebody has taken him in and is keeping him in. He asked to stay at my place, but his condition for staying was that the door be left open. I hope he'll be able to come visit when the warm weather gets here.

What I'm trying to say is, that even if your cat does get locked out, he should be able to survive. But then I did stay up with the door open for Zenobi one Summer's night. I worried.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Goldtanker said:


> Midnight, the wild cat, has always been outside and just showed up one day. I provide food and shelter for him if he needs/wants it. He has access to the garage (and his heated house) most of the time (I hook the door open) and an outside house under the porch when he needs it. Sometimes he lays around the garage and yard all day and is gone all night. Sometimes he is gone all day and comes back to stay the night in the garage. If the weather is really bad and he shows up at the end of the day, I lock him in the garage. Snow and cold doesn't bother him. He is a totally independent soul.
> 
> I'm an old retired guy so I can put up with his unscheduled lifestyle. Plus he serves as a "guard dog"!


But that's different. Your Midnight is more like a tenant, or a neighbor, than someone who relies on you for everything, as a house cat does. My cats and I are deeply bonded. It's a lifestyle choice, I know, but my life revolves around their needs, and theirs around me.

I keep them in for their own safety, but also because I would find the worry over them intolerable. It's all I can do to not worry about my friends' cats, who do let their cats out. And those cats have not lived unscathed. Hit by cars, broken limbs, deep wounds from unknown sources...but they still let the cats out (and one family constantly complains about the vet bills too). Their cats have to wear spot on flea protection and take deworming meds year round, and have a lot of harmful vaccinations, besides.

I'll stick with house cats, I'm always surrounded by furry love, and I have peace of mind.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

jusjim said:


> My neighbour uses an electronic cat door, but I don't suppose that's practical if you rent. He needed the electronic one when he woke in the night to find a raccoon on the bed.
> 
> .


My heart stopped when I read that.....OMG!!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Goldtanker said:


> Midnight, the wild cat, has always been outside and just showed up one day. I provide food and shelter for him if he needs/wants it. He has access to the garage (and his heated house) most of the time (I hook the door open) and an outside house under the porch when he needs it.


When I saw the title of this thread, my first thought was "Man, I couldn't let my cats outside. I'd worry all the time." My second thought was "I bet Goldtanker's Midnight would have a pretty miserable existence if he was confined indoors all the time. That cat lives outdoor life to the utmost."

It's all a matter of perspective and individual cats and individual cat owners.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This is a debate that's been beaten to death...and then beaten again. Either turn them into an inside only cat, learn to deal with it, or find them new homes.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

He has a way to get in and came happily in at 11PM. I think we have to work on him coming better. He used to but when he realized I was going to lock in him, he stopped responding. I don't really know how to go about re-homing him where he won't runaway or be given away because I can't imagine him as an indoor cat. You are right, I have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

I grew up with indoor / outdoor cats, so having indoor only cats still seems strange to me. Our cats growing up were always outside during the day and were brought in when it started getting dark and weren't let out again until the morning. In the rare cases we couldn't find them to bring them in before we went to bed we'd make sure we left the garage door open enough for them to get in under for shelter if they wanted/needed. We soon learned it wasn't just our animal that would use the garage, each time a storm would hit the neighbors dog would bust out of their enclosed porch and make a bee-line for our garage. We don't know why but she preferred to be in our garage during storms than in her own porch. 

Don't get me wrong, I understand the benefits of being indoor only, and due to my living circumstances is my only option. It's just strange to me still, especially seeing our cats growing up being in/out and living happily and healthfully into their 20s.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

misschloe said:


> Don't get me wrong, I understand the benefits of being indoor only, and due to my living circumstances is my only option. It's just strange to me still, especially seeing our cats growing up being in/out and living happily and healthfully into their 20s.


It definitely depends on how you've grown up for your mindset on their life (your perceptions of quality vs quantity of life), each individual cats needs, and your location. In the UK it's against many shelters policies to adopt out cats if they are not going to be allowed outdoors. I've known tons of cats live to an old age outdoors; Blacky is 10+ years with us, and I think she's much closer to 20. We live one row of homes away from one of the busiest streets in the city and I still don't worry because I know she doesn't go anywhere and avoids cars. I'd be much more worried if we had coyotes, but we don't have them in this part of the city.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

The deer are confused about outdoor cats too. Midnight, the wild cat, is just trying to relax under the picnic bench on a nice day, and they won't leave him alone. Finally, he gives up and heads for the garage, and some solitude. :razz:


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have indoor / outdoor cats in the main but, unless there is an awfully good reason why not, I would have your cat done so at least you aren't coping with the call of hormones.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wait? This can't isn't neutered?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe I got that wrong. That's what I thought was suggested but it could easily be my misunderstanding.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

MowMow said:


> This is a debate that's been beaten to death...and then beaten again. Either turn them into an inside only cat, learn to deal with it, or find them new homes.


Some cats love the outdoors. I know it sounds funny, but I think, in certain circumstances, a cat should have a say in it's own life style. If my health were better, Missy would get the supervised outdoor time she wants. (Although, strangly, she shuns the front balcony). At the moment I don't have the ability to chase her down that I had when Zenobi was alive.

Note: Prozac destroyed my life. Be careful with it for cats.


----------



## kitten pause (Jan 7, 2013)

I could never have an outdoor cat. I need to know where they are and to keep them safe. There are too many harmful things out there.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

MowMow said:


> This is a debate that's been beaten to death...and then beaten again. Either turn them into an inside only cat, learn to deal with it, or find them new homes.


I actually agree with you, but realize there are new posters tuning in every day so I am emphatic. If we stop commenting on stuff we have commented to ad-nauseum we may as well pack up and go home - oh wait, I AM home!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Marcia said:


> I actually agree with you, but realize there are new posters tuning in every day so I am emphatic. If we stop commenting on stuff we have commented to ad-nauseum we may as well pack up and go home - oh wait, I AM home!!



That's very true, BUT, realize there is this nifty button on the top row named "Search". It's main function is for people to search for answers to questions that have already been asked (often dozens of times) and glean information from old posts.

If they do that and type in things that bring up the indoor vs outdoor debate you'll see dozens of posts that have been closed. Closed because that topic gets VERY heated and turns into a fight that has to be shut down by our already overburdened moderators.

That said, I'll let you know when I'm ready to 'pack up and go home'.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a debate if it stays friendly. I can disagree with someone and in the next topic be talking about something entirely different to them. 

If new members just ran a search on all their questions we would have nothing to talk about. If someone wants to bring up a particular issue they're having, as the OP did with their cat here, they can't just resurrect an old thread because they aren't pertaining to their exact situation, and because those that might be are likely too old to be brought back and mods would rather a new topic was created if something's too old.

cat owner again: Have you left your window open for him since then? You mentioned there was a way for him to get in?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Personally, no, I could not live with an outdoor cat. I would worry too much, and I like having them nearby. I'd miss them if they were off roaming all the time.

That said, I don't think _all_ cats should be indoor-only. I think there are genuine reasons a particular cat would do better spending some time outdoors. That's just not the sort of cat that would be a good match for me to adopt, though.

I'm glad there are so many different kinds of cat owners, because there are so many different kinds of cats who have different needs.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree, if the only thing new people to the forum did was search old posts then there would be no new posts or a need for this forum. And actually, there's nothing wrong with some new perspective from new posters on the subject. Times change, and so do methods and ways of doing things. And sometimes it just takes that one person with one tiny little tip that makes all the difference. 
Having said that, could I live with an indoor outdoor cat? No! I worry about absolutely everything.......and then........I worry some more. 
Do I look down on people who do? No! I understand the nature of feral cats and sometimes it's just not possible to turn an outdoor cat into an indoor one only.
But I would like to add; if this cat does live inside part of the day successfully, and she has his little paw wrapped around your heart; then I would do everything possible to try to make him an indoor only cat before giving up. If it doesn't work, then it doesn't work and you know you tried. Cats are very independent and they do things "their way." good or bad. That's why we love them so.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I personally am very against outdoor cats. I am fine with indoor cats having the occasional outdoor time supervised in the backyard but that's it. There are some cats in my area that are indoor/outdoor and IMO it is neglect. I have found many cats dead on the side of the road here. That's no quality of life if you ask me. There are too many dangers that I wouldn't risk. My cats are extremely content being indoors with occasional backyard time in the summer on harnesses. I also believe if your cat is outdoors, un chipped and in tagged its up for grabs and anyone could take it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have often said that unless there is a very specific reason, my cats are indoor / outdoor and have (thankfully) tended to have long and healthy lives but I find the debate very interesting and things have come up on both sides which have really made me think - which is exactly what a forum like this should do. Where I do start to feel very uncomfortable is when people on either side decide that they, and they alone, hold the moral high ground and that anyone who differs from them is at best defective as a cat owner. Each of us has different circumstances, different experiences and even different social settings (not to mention different cats) and we should all be capable of recognising that fact.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I just want to say that this thread has helped me. I am also paying a lot more attention to my cat's habits. I think sometimes when I thought he was gone he is sleeping under a big bush in my yard so I am not going to trim it. He now looks through the hole before he goes in and actually seems to have been using a different way to get out over a shorter part of my fence that goes into the front yard. He has been coming home each night and He has a doggy door (guess now cat door) to use. I also would like to say that we have the option of what we read and want to participate on in this forum. I will always try to be encouraging, helpful and polite. My daughter has 3 indoor cats but she also lives in an apartment with no yard. I have lived here for 30+ years on a cul de sac with no traffic and yes an occasional coyote sighting in the middle of the night. That is why I want them in at night. His mother cat is very happy to stay in my yard and with me most of the day. I have to keep her in at night. He just is an outdoor boy. He does come home with his catch usually lizards. Although mam brought home another baby gopher today and she can carry them without even hurting them. I put it in a box and brought it to a field again. I could start a gopher elimination service, this is about the 6th one. I also put the lizards back when I get them early enough. Now there has been a big black bird who grabbed one of the lizards I saved and I scared it away and dropped it. I put it back again. So it isn't just cats out there eating wild life.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh and I do intend to get them both microchipped - nothing that I ever would have thought of before reading on the forum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Like Krissy said, this subject has been done to death and they always end the same way. People who allow their cats outside need to deal with the consequences.


----------

